# Eingabe von Repository Locations



## Saxony (3. Feb 2009)

Hiho,

ich habe mal eine dumme Frage:

Ich habe mal für Testzwecke lokal ein Subversion 1.5.5 installiert. Dort habe ich dann unter c:\svn_repository ein Repository angelegt.
Jetzt versuche ich von Eclipse aus mit Subversive und SVNKit für Subversion 1.5.5 als SVN Connector darauf zu zugreifen. Mit file:///c:/svn_repository funktioniert es auch.

Wenn ich aber

svn://localhost/svn_repository/
http://localhost/svn_repository/
http://localhost:3690/svn_repository
http://127.0.0.1/svn_repository

und was weiß ich noch alles versuche klappt es nicht.

Bei svn://localhost/svn_repository/ kommt



			
				Fehler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Location information has been specified incorrectly.
> 
> svn: 'URL svn://localhost/svn_repository/' non-existent in that revision.



Und bei den ganzen http Versuchen kommt folgendes:



			
				Fehler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Location information has been specified incorrectly.
> 
> svn: PROPFIND of '/svn_repository': 405 Method not allowed (http://localhost)



oder auch



			
				Fehler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Location information has been specified incorrectly.
> 
> svn: can not read HTTP status line
> svn: OPTIONS request failed on '/svn_repository'



Nagut der letzte Fehler kommt bestimmt weil ich den Port erzwungen hinter Localhost geschrieben habe und er aber auf http (80) hören will.

Also nun die Frage: Wie schreibe ich eine gültige http Formulierung für mein lokales Repository?

Kann auch sein, dass es mit dem zietgleich installierten Apache zusammen hängt bzw. ich da noch was konfigurieren muss. Jedenfalls bekomm ich bei Eingabe von Localhost im Browser die Apache "It-Works-Seite" richtig angezeigt.

vielen Dank!

bye Saxony


----------



## Saxony (4. Feb 2009)

Hmm hat da keiner ne Idee ?


----------



## Saxony (4. Feb 2009)

Hiho,

also wenn ich nur svn://localhost/ her nehme klappt es auch.

Wie verhält es sich aber wenn ich mehrere Repositories lokal habe? Welches wird dann hergenommen?

Naja nun geht ja schon mal ein bissl was! 

bye Saxony


----------

